# Best Software for Rhinestone Cutting



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing the LXI Rhinestone software for my R Series Plotter. Does anyone use this software and if so, is it worth $300. Are there any other rhinestone softwares that I can use with my plotter that are less expensive. Please help.


----------

